# DNR restrictions alone won't let ducks recover



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Dennis Anderson: DNR restrictions alone won't let ducks recover
Dennis Anderson, Star Tribune

Minnesota duck hunters will get four birds in the bag this fall rather than six, as in recent years, and only one may be a hen mallard, down from two.

And hunters can't use spinning-wing decoys in state wildlife management areas.

Those restrictions represent, essentially, the sum total of what the Department of Natural Resources has announced in the past year to help ducks recover in Minnesota.

Otherwise for duck hunters this fall, it will be business as usual, generally, as determined Wednesday by the DNR:

 A 60-day duck season.

 Over-water goose hunting in September prior to the Oct. 1 duck opener.

 And, of course, a youth waterfowl day on Sept. 17 -- for ducks that have developed enough feathers to fly by that time.

When compared to the always-entertaining U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service duck managers -- recommending as they did another "liberal" 60-day, six-ducks-in-the-bag hunting season --Minnesota's waterfowl bosses appear conservative.

But rather than tinkering with a few hunting regulations, the effect of which likely won't be measurable, here's what the DNR should have announced this week to help Minnesota ducks.

That it will leverage the considerable goodwill generated among waterfowlers at the April 2 Capitol rally for Ducks, Wetlands and Clean Water and begin to educate Minnesota waterfowlers about ways that conditions for resident and migratory ducks can be improved in the state.

This would include, but not be limited to, expanding refuges for ducks, north to south, while also restricting shooting hours.

Regarding refuges:

Yes, it's difficult to declare shooting-free zones in areas where historically hunting has been allowed. But careful planning could integrate new refuges into the state's wildlife management system by declaring such properties off-limits to shooting when they are acquired by the state, rather than afterward.

Regarding shooting hours:

Unfortunately, the state's 4 p.m. duck hunting closing -- once a hallmark of Minnesota waterfowling -- now is little more than a memento of times past.

The early closing was designed to minimize the effect of hunting on the state's resident ducks, particularly mallards. But politics intervened in the 1980s, reducing the number of shortened hunting days from about 18 to about eight.

Politics likely also will prevent a return to seasons when the 4 p.m. closing ran in October until MEA weekend.

But other restrictions on shooting hours could be enacted in an attempt to keep more ducks in the state longer, and to protect the state's breeding populations.

These would include days -- perhaps Monday and Tuesday -- when no duck hunting (and no over-water goose hunting) would be allowed.

Restrictions on other days that would end over-water shooting at 10 a.m. or perhaps noon also could be implemented -- if not throughout the entire season, then for part of it.

And if not throughout all of the state, then in part of it.

Other states (and provinces), including Texas, Illinois and Missouri, restrict duck shooting hours and/or restrict access to managed public hunting areas.

So should we.

The DNR also should have announced this week with its fall waterfowl regulations that from this day forward it promises to consider seriously the balancing of fisheries and duck management.

Otherwise, in our hopes to return Minnesota duck hunting to its once glorious past, we're kidding ourselves.

Fact: The DNR issues aerator permits willy-nilly, keeping alive fish and minnow populations in some shallow lakes that otherwise would freeze out -- which would nurture aquatic vegetation needed by ducks.

Fact: If the DNR truly wants more ducks, it needs to review in their entirety their own regulations regarding minnow-rearing in state waters.

First on any list of changes in this area should be required water-quality monitoring of wetlands and shallow lakes used for minnow rearing.

Baseline and deviation limits should be established, and annual monitoring required, with penalties proscribed, including minnow removal.

Up to hunters

A truism of game management is that fish and wildlife agencies often don't initiate change so much as they fine-tune and ultimately enact changes initiated by the public.

That's true also in Minnesota. And it is perhaps asking too much of the DNR to "save" ducks here on its own.

Hunters and hunting groups must instead do their part by developing proposals that will enhance conditions for Minnesota ducks, and then provide the necessary political support and cover for the DNR as it seeks to enact the changes.

So when you're in your blind this fall, hoping to see more ducks, remember that the DNR plays a role in any hope you might have of witnessing again great flights of birds.

But so do you.

Dennis Anderson is at 
[email protected].


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Dennis Anderson wrote "So when you're in your blind this fall, hoping to see more ducks, remember that the DNR plays a role in any hope you might have of witnessing again great flights of birds.

But so do you. "[/color]

Trouble is, Dennis, for the last 20 years in MN, the DNR has failed to even begin to identify that role.........and with the rest of the flyway likely staying at 6-60......this years "restrictions" are completely meaningless..........


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

One thing you guys can push for is NO Water hunting Early season Canadas. Talk about a way to spook every duck and goose on every roost. Not trying to stir the pot but if you want the ducks and geese to establish a reliable pattern of feeding than you have stop shooting them on the large roosts.

As to what else can be done.....I drive the state of MN on business and I can tell you the thing that would bring the ducks back to MN.....plug up all the drainage ditches and stop the tiling of the fields.....very doubtful that will happen...the farming lobby in MN will never go for it.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Agree, those are the 2 best things that could ever happen. I think the water hunting may stand a chance. The tiling, well, not sure if I will live long enough to see it.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

The thing that really angers true waterfowlers in this state is this: The obvious ideas, like NO water hunting for early canada and the youth hunt in my opinion, and tiling, seem to be farthest thing from their minds........and isn't is sad that we likely won't live long enough to see the tiling end.........not to mention the increased flooding and degredation of ground water quality it causes.........blah blah blah......I've never hunted water for early goose and never will...........and I'd like to see how many "new" hunters this youth hunt is creating.........I've taken my son, now 9, along for 3 years already.............what's wrong with bringing him on opening day? Can you tell we MN waterfowlers are banging our heads against a brick wall??????????


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I've got to disagree with you about the youth waterfowl day, bahe. Youth day is about getting the kids into the sport the proper way. It allows time to teach them safety and gives them the best opportunity to shoot some ducks. They don't have to compete with others to get off a shot in a quick fashion. Most kids aren't real quick with the gun, so a non-rushed shot will be far better for them.

The idea is to create a spark that will turn into a fire...... I personally know a couple of kids that were taken out on Youth day over the past couple of years, trust me, they now have the fire. :wink:


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

Tiling in the state is the number one problem. I drove out to thw estern part of the state last yer for thanksgiving and everything was brown. I even saw some tiling being put down. The youth waterfowl day plays a small factor in the ducks. If you think there spooky at the start of the season try hunting ducks late fo once. In case nobodies noticed the tradition of hunting is not what it use to be and less and less kids are taking up the sport. :eyeroll: these kids often become the furure of the sport.


----------



## eyecatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

Duckbuster,

What does a youth hunt have that opening day doesn't. I didn't have to compete with my dad or uncles on opening day. They wanted me to have the first crack. That is what a father lives for and I can't wait to get my son out the first time. (He's only 5mo. old now) Why can't a parent or mentor teach the kids like we were all taught? During the regular opener and the rest of the season. This holds true for all hunting. I nefer had the advantage of an early day afield and I am a safe hunter. I beleive that the right mind was used in creating these youth hunts just the wrong idea.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Maybe the MN DNR can spend another $100k on a study, when everyone already knows the top three reasons are 1. HABITAT, 2. HABITAT, & 3. HABITAT.

Changing the limit to four ducks won't make a difference, lucky if a guy in MN can bag 2 in a day! Close the MN season, I will shoot 5 less ducks and save $500. Well ok I won't save the $500, I will spend on some other vice or go to Canada.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Eyecatcher-

I'm glad to here you had a great learning experience and are looking forward to teaching your son the same way. I wish all people had the same attitude. The difference boils down to less pressure which will give kids more of an opportunity to shoot some birds. i don't want the kids we take out to have to try to compete with some moron that will try a 150 yard shot because the birds are not going to decoy to him. I have seen it happen on more than one occasion.

YWD = Maybe 1/4 of the people out shooting total.

Opener = Every Tom, Dick, and Harry out on the ponds, sloughs, and lakes blasting at everything.

Obviously this applies to the people that are forced to hunt public land/water which is a large part of the hunting population. If hunting private land, it wouldn't make a bit of difference.

Deacon's right, it's all about habitat.


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

Anyone who understands waterfowling can agree...Youth Waterfowl Day has a negative impact on the local population. So let's just bury that discussion right off the bat. Next thing to bury is that we all want/NEED to get youth involved in waterfowling to insure its longevity.

The question is: "Is it worth it?"

I know many guys who have no problem with the YWD and encourage it...but not on their land. I find that a bit hypocritical when promoting this event to people who don't have private land and rely on public land for the hunting opportunities. But it goes without saying that given a day w/o a ton of pressure and when birds are plentiful is needed for a successful youth day...hell, that is a successful day for all of us! So how can we agree on something.

Some ideas:
1. Keep it prior to the season as it stands right now.
2. Have a break in the season like many other states do to relax the birds and then give youth first crack after that (problem w/ MN is freeze up).
3. Let youth go out after 4 the first weekend. (I like this one)
4. Have it during the season (like 2nd Saturday) where no license is needed by a single adult/per child, taking the youth out. This is similar to the Take a Kid Fishing deal in MN.

I also want to say that I am a proponent of shooting restrictions. Look at Canada, Sundays are a no go. Also, if you look at historic Heron Lake in the market hunter days; everyone signed a Heron Lake Hunting Agreement that limited shooting to a.m. hours only. Heck, even market hunters knew that you have to let birds rest in order to keep them around.


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

How many groups even go out hunting on youth watrfowl day. I will say last year I saw 7-8 dead crips laying around when I first arrived on opener. I'm guessing most kids who hunt youth waterfowl day go with their father all season anyways.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

WOW.

You guys actually have a problem with the kids having thier own season? YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!

I absolutely LOVE taking my boy or any other youngster I pickup out for the "kiddie hunt" we have in Nebraska...And yes I also take him every other day of the season that he dont have school and he gets first shot at the flocks. The youth hunt isnt designed so the kids dont hafta compete with the adults. Its designed so their dads, grandpa, or whoever will not be destracted with trying to fill his own bag. Your full attention is on them, not wondering if you reloaded your gun, you can see it in thier eyes its like Christmas all over again.

Get over your own "need" to kill afew birds and take a kid hunting.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Jkern- Thank You!


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Jkern, you missed the point completely. I've never had a problem taking my son hunting.......it's been one of the most rewarding things I've ever done. I was referring to the impact it (the early season) may have on early ducks up here.........in addition to early goose hunting on water. And I've never had a "need" to kill any waterfowl..............I enjoy eating it. The kids are our future in this sport...........I just hope there's a sport left for them.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

bahe and some others opposed to the youth waterfowl hunt for reasons relating to the early withdrawl of waterfowl in an area. I have a question for you, and i'm not trying to be sarcastic in anyway.

What do you think the hunting of waterfowl day in and day out without the chance for the birds to rest would have on an areas waterfowl populations?....this assuming no migration into the area at all. Ok, sort of like hunting certan zones and areas and just the smae sloughs day in and day out for three to for weeks every Fall n ND?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I am with Jkern.

If you have even taken a kid out on the youth hunt it is better than the regular opener. I can definitely say I saw him miss his first 3 shots, I can saw the first duck he shot in a slough, I saw the first duck he shot in a field, etc.. Unreal experience.

Eliminate the full day hunting for geese on Saturday and Wednesday since this started in the mid 90's no more snow geese, what a surprise. G&F created this to spread the geese out over more of ND. Didn't happen now the geese stay in Canada.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

So the bottom line is that along with everything else they do wrong, the DNR has also failed on waterfowl management. I think that was the point of the article.

The MN DNR must be one of the most poorly managed state agencies. For an agency to have the resources that they do and still have horribly failing fisheries along with waterfowl populations must be terribly embarassing for them.

All you ever hear about anymore in MN is new slot limits to protect some failing fishery.

They should consider cleaning house on that organization and getting some fresh blood in there that cares more about doing the job than keeping the job.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

unless you change farming practices, no change in the DNR ranks will make much of a difference on the ducks.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Minnesota will never change nor will the dnr. The cut in a limit is only good for one thing. Hopefully to get rid of some of the slob hunters that just want to kill. I only hunt minnesota late season anyway. Other then that I go out of state it is not worth it. Minnesota has no ducks or anywhere to hold them so why waste my time. It is really sad.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok Folks,

Answer this question for me. Is it legal to have your son or daughter
along on the youth waterfowl day shoot at ducks when the adults
are goose hunting?

I do believe the youth hunt does affect the pattern of the local ducks,
but I don't think it blows them out of the state.

Nice to see the kids get the day by themselves.

I think early goose blows more ducks out of the state(s) then 
the youth hunt.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

My understanding is the adult CAN'T have a gun with.


----------

